# TWO litters!!!



## nawma (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm so excited! Casper one of my NZW does had nine kits on the 13th and this morning I found that Cassidy one of my NZB does has five or six kits in her nest. Was about to give up on her as she began to pull hair eight days ago. Caspers kits are at the popple stage and they bounce and squeak when I put my hand near them. Both litters are fat and warm in nice nests full of fur. 

These two does were both bred when i got them a few weeks ago. None of my other litters survived to day four so I'm optimistic that these does will actually raise their litters. All four of my original does are due late this month and early next month so that will be a big milestone for me if they can have live kits and take care of them. 

Wanted to share the good news with you all and say thank you so much for all the advice and support. I was really getting down about my prospects as a breeder but now I have hope.

You guys rock!!!


----------



## animalmom (Feb 17, 2013)

It was time for your luck to turn!  Congrats on the kits!  I'm glad you worked through the bad and kept your rabbits... the babies are your reward.

Good luck going forward.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Its like finally getting and easter egg basket isn't it. 
Nine and six kits is a good litter size.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats!  Glad to hear the good news!   that your other does will do just as well this time around.


----------



## nawma (Feb 23, 2013)

My kits are doing great. Large litter almost opening their eyes. Lost one of them that I didn't discover till today. Doe decided to go potty in nest so I cleaned it out. Eight healthy kits there. Cassidy, my other does has six kits and they are growing quickly. Only six days old but squeaking and popping around a bit. Four days till one of my original does is due to kindle, so still holding my breath.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad they're doing good!  Sorry about the one though.  Good luck with the upcoming litter


----------



## nawma (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks greenbean. Its like Christmas every morning when i discover they are still thriving.


----------



## nawma (Mar 10, 2013)

I now have SIX litters of healthy babies ranging in age from 3 days to almost 4 weeks. I'm ecstatic that my rabbitry has changed into a little nursery rather than the gloomy chore it was for my first few months. The babies grow so fast and i find myself spending more and more time just watching them.  I have some adorable pictures but will have to take some time to figure out how to post them.


----------



## nawma (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is one of the shots I took just today.


----------



## nawma (Mar 10, 2013)

This little one is really suffering!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2013)




----------

